# Wrought iron railings



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok did some railings this week . Sanded
Cleaned etc primed dtm primer . Then sprayed them out with a 2/11 tip . I used a sw Dtm paint . I am worried that they might not hold up. I have had pretty good luck with Dtm in the past . But these railings where in really bad shape. I was wondering what you guys thought ? Oil or Dtm . I also tried out some BM cryilicote exterior paint from the old corandado paint company Wow ! Good stuff .


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> Ok did some railings this week . Sanded
> Cleaned etc primed dtm primer . Then sprayed them out with a 2/11 tip . I used a sw Dtm paint . I am worried that they might not hold up. I have had pretty good luck with Dtm in the past . But these railings where in really bad shape. I was wondering what you guys thought ? Oil or Dtm . I also tried out some BM cryilicote exterior paint from the old corandado paint company Wow ! Good stuff .


I use Benjamin Moore, and they make an acrylic _and _oil DTM. On ferous metal oil is always the best option IMHO. Otherwise the rust will eventually come through.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

In my opinion Breakthrough by vanex is much better for helping with rust then using oil. many years ago I would use oil for some screen metal security gates a few blocks from the beach. They started to rust with in 6 months or so. The screen part, the bars held out pretty good. Switched to Breakthrough and it took over 3 years to show any rust. The stuff sticks really well on oil. With in a few hours you will have trouble trying to scratch it off with your finger nail.

Pat


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Pat. One of the paint stores I go to carries it, and I'm going to have to try it now.


----------



## Contractor Jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> In my opinion Breakthrough by vanex is much better for helping with rust then using oil. many years ago I would use oil for some screen metal security gates a few blocks from the beach. They started to rust with in 6 months or so. The screen part, the bars held out pretty good. Switched to Breakthrough and it took over 3 years to show any rust. The stuff sticks really well on oil. With in a few hours you will have trouble trying to scratch it off with your finger nail.
> 
> Pat


Pat, been there with having the rust come back on the "screen" part of a white security screen door. I found out why. On metal security screen doors with a perforated metal sheet ("screen")...each one of those little perforations has a circular edge. If you look closely, each circular perforation edge comes to almost a knife edge. Paint recedes from these "edges." Multiple coats just can't build up enough of a paint thickness to prevent the rust from returning, thus rust returns there and bleeds down and makes the door look terrible.

I learned that the hard way after repeatidly spraying out a white perforated security screen door. It's a lost cause. Also, that's why they paint them black!

The perforations on some doors have a coatable edge and won't rust out, it all depends on the manufacturer of the metal screen. Some are made better and others have perforations that come to a knifes edge.


----------

